# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  SRS kevätajelu 26.4.2009

## Zimba

SRS:n kevätajelu tehtiin tällä kertaa vaunuilla 11 ja 320. Jokunen ruutu ajelusta löytyy osoitteesta http://sim.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaunuja...+kev%E4tajelu/. Yleisön pyynnöstä mukana on tällä kertaa runsaasti detaljikuvia.

----------


## Compact

Mainiota Zimba-laatua jälleen!

Helsingin pohjoiset erikoisolosuhteet: 

kuva Fredan raitiotiestä

Freda on luonnostaan viivasuora, mutta entäs tänä vuonna liikenteelle vihitty upouusi raitiotie?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Freda on luonnostaan viivasuora, mutta entäs tänä vuonna liikenteelle vihitty upouusi raitiotie?


Väittäisin, että *kelirikko*!  :Laughing:

----------


## Puolimatala

Kiitokset Zimballe hienoista fotoista! Oli kerrassaan mahtavaa päästä jälleen ajelemaan 1959 Karialaisen kyydissä, kun on tuosta jo hetki aikaa, kun olen viimeksi sellaisella mennyt!

Hyvää vappua kaikille foorumilaisille!

----------


## kivisuo

> Väittäisin, että *kelirikko*!


 :Smile: 
Eieiei. Viivasuora rata antaa kylmänkalsean teknokraattisen vaikutelman. Elävästä luonnosta ja sen pehmeistä muodoista innoituksensa hakeva orgaaninen ratalinjaus paitsi elävöittää kaupunkikuvaa, myös luo mielikuvaa raitiovaunusta ekologisena ja luonnonläheisenä liikennemuotona.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eieiei. Viivasuora rata antaa kylmänkalsean teknokraattisen vaikutelman. Elävästä luonnosta ja sen pehmeistä muodoista innoituksensa hakeva orgaaninen ratalinjaus paitsi elävöittää kaupunkikuvaa, myös luo mielikuvaa raitiovaunusta ekologisena ja luonnonläheisenä liikennemuotona.


Ja ennen kaikkea nopeaa sekä pehmeää kyytiä antavana.

----------


## late-

> Freda on luonnostaan viivasuora


On vai? Kannustaisin katsomaan tarkemmin.

----------


## GT8N

Vaikka Freda kaartuisi muutaman millin, niin normaalissa raitiotiekaupungissa vastarakennettu raitiotie _ei todellakaan_ poukkoilisi noin. Lisäksi Fredan radasta löytää Varion avulla myös mistä kohtaa kiskot on hitsattu yhteen. Eli sinne vaan ihastelemaan Suomalaista osaamista!

----------


## Compact

> On vai? Kannustaisin katsomaan tarkemmin.


Kyllähän se on "viivasuora", mutta ei ehkä geometrian lakien mukaan alkupisteestä loppupisteeseen  :Smile: 

Syyttä suotta puokkoilevat raiteet eivät noudata Fredalla missään suhteessa kadun luonnollista suoruutta. Asianhan näkee hyvin Zimban kuvasta, jota myös kannustaisin katsomaan tarkemmin.

----------

